# New kibble



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Just found this food online. I've never heard of it until now. Just curious to see what others think about it...

Primitive Natural : Earthborn Holistic Pet Food


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

malluver1005 said:


> Just found this food online. I've never heard of it until now. Just curious to see what others think about it...
> 
> Primitive Natural : Earthborn Holistic Pet Food


I don't think too much of it. Here are the ingredients in the adult version.

Chicken Meal, Oatmeal, Ground Barley, Ground Brown Rice, Rye Flour, Potatoes, Sweet Potatoes, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols, a source of vitamin E), Canola Oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols, a source of vitamin E), Tomato Pomace, Whitefish Meal, Ground Flaxseed, Apples, Blueberries, Carrots, Peas, Spinach, Garlic, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Taurine, L-Lysine, DL-Methionine, Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Chondroitin Sulfate, Beta-Carotene, Calcium Carbonate, Zinc Oxide, Magnesium Proteinate, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Niacin, D-Calcium Pantothenic Acid, Vitamin A Supplement, L-Carnitine, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Ascorbic Acid, Ferrous Sulfate, Biotin, Riboflavin (Vitamin B2), Thiamine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B1), Calcium Iodate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid, Manganese Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Dried Lactobacillus Plantarum, Enterococcus Faecium, Lactobacillus Casei, Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Products.

It is very heavy in grains and contains artificial vitamin K which most dog foods have eliminated. It is not needed if the food has adequate amounts of meat protein and has potential to cause long term problems. It's not a food that I would feed my dogs but I have seen worse (lots worse!!!)


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

chowder said:


> I don't think too much of it. Here are the ingredients in the adult version.
> 
> Chicken Meal, Oatmeal, Ground Barley, Ground Brown Rice, Rye Flour, Potatoes, Sweet Potatoes, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols, a source of vitamin E), Canola Oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols, a source of vitamin E), Tomato Pomace, Whitefish Meal, Ground Flaxseed, Apples, Blueberries, Carrots, Peas, Spinach, Garlic, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Taurine, L-Lysine, DL-Methionine, Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Chondroitin Sulfate, Beta-Carotene, Calcium Carbonate, Zinc Oxide, Magnesium Proteinate, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Niacin, D-Calcium Pantothenic Acid, Vitamin A Supplement, L-Carnitine, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Ascorbic Acid, Ferrous Sulfate, Biotin, Riboflavin (Vitamin B2), Thiamine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B1), Calcium Iodate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid, Manganese Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Dried Lactobacillus Plantarum, Enterococcus Faecium, Lactobacillus Casei, Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Products.
> 
> It is very heavy in grains and contains artificial vitamin K which most dog foods have eliminated. It is not needed if the food has adequate amounts of meat protein and has potential to cause long term problems. It's not a food that I would feed my dogs but I have seen worse (lots worse!!!)


Oh no. I'm not interested in those formulas. I meant the Primitive...


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

The Primitive Natural still contains these ingredients

Dried Egg Product, Tomato Pomace, Apples, Blueberries, Carrots, Peas, Spinach, Garlic, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Taurine, Cottage Cheese, L-Lysine, DL-Methionine, 

I have problems with the dried egg product, tomato Pomace and the DL-Methionine. I personally won't feed my dogs anything with DL-methionine added to it. The tomato pomace really has no use in the dog food except as a filler. It would be a lot better if they used whole eggs instead of just the generic dried egg product. I could get past the last two items if it were cheap enough food but I would stick with Evo and Orijen over it.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

chowder said:


> The Primitive Natural still contains these ingredients
> 
> Dried Egg Product, Tomato Pomace, Apples, Blueberries, Carrots, Peas, Spinach, Garlic, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Taurine, Cottage Cheese, L-Lysine, DL-Methionine,
> 
> I have problems with the dried egg product, tomato Pomace and the DL-Methionine. I personally won't feed my dogs anything with DL-methionine added to it. The tomato pomace really has no use in the dog food except as a filler. It would be a lot better if they used whole eggs instead of just the generic dried egg product. I could get past the last two items if it were cheap enough food but I would stick with Evo and Orijen over it.


I agree with you on these things. I would like whole eggs instead of egg product...


----------



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

Here's what they say:



> Earthborn Holistic® Primitive Natural™ Grain-Free Dog Food
> Before conventional dog food, your *dog’s ancestors relied on their instincts and hunting capabilities to capture raw, protein-rich food. Today your dog relies on you for food, but that doesn’t mean his natural diet has to change.* Dogs still crave animal nutrition, and grain-free Earthborn Holistic® Primitive Natural™ is formulated to provide the taste he loves and the nutrition he needs for physical well-being and good health.
> 
> Turkey meal, chicken meal, and whitefish meal provide high-quality protein sources. *Carefully-chosen fruits and vegetables, such as apples, blueberries, carrots, peas, and spinach, complete the balance to give your dog the nutrition he needs. Formulated without grain or gluten, this special formula is ideal as a high-protein, grain-free alternative diet.*
> ...


Here's what they give:



> INGREDIENTS: Turkey Meal, Chicken Meal, Whitefish Meal,* Potatoes*, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols, a source of vitamin E), Dried Egg Product, *Tomato Pomace*, *Apples*, Blueberries, *Carrots*, Peas, Spinach, Garlic, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Taurine, Cottage Cheese, L-Lysine, DL-Methionine, Beta-Carotene, Calcium Carbonate, Zinc Oxide, Magnesium Proteinate, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Niacin, D-Calcium Pantothenic Acid, Vitamin A Supplement, L-Carnitine, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Ascorbic Acid, Ferrous Sulfate, Biotin, Riboflavin (Vitamin B2), Thiamine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B1), Calcium Iodate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid, Manganese Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Dried Lactobacillus Plantarum, Enterococcus Faecium, Lactobacillus Casei, Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Products


In bold and my reasons: Natural diet has not changed yet we find a variety of ingredients one could argue is not what those ancestors were looking for.
They note grain-free alternative but....the big drawback to grain is it adds a lot of fiber to the ration. What I highlighted in bold works just like fiber in the ration, no advantage in that respect. They note balanced omega 6's and 3's and in the guaranteed analysis you see...

Crude Protein, not less than 38.00% 
Crude Fat, not less than 20.00% 
Crude Fiber, not more than 2.50% 
Moisture, not more than 10.00% 
Vitamin E, not less than 200 IU/kg 
*Docosahexaenoic Acid (DHA), not less than 0.10%** 
*Omega-6 Fatty Acids, not less than 3.30%* 
Omega-3 Fatty Acids, not less than 0.55%* *
L-Carnitine, not less than 15 mg/kg* 

Putting the two figures for omegas 3's (0.10 + 0.55) together, 3.30% compared to 0.65% does not seem balanced?

Positives I see...has a lot of sales appeal.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

They use plant matter as a souce of fiber instead of artificial stool hardeners to expell anal glands.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

*IT'S STILL 300% BETTER THAN* abady......

IT IS RATED A 3 STAR DOG FOOD BY THE BEST RATING SERVICE YOU CAN FIND. They gave considerable thought to giving it a 4 star. I agree with the reviewer for the most part and think a 3 1/2 star is a fair rating for this product. I would not use nor would use any other 1, 2 or 3 star products.

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=2314&cat=all


----------



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

GermanSheperdlover said:


> *IT'S STILL 300% BETTER THAN* abady......
> 
> IT IS RATED A 3 STAR DOG FOOD BY THE BEST RATING SERVICE YOU CAN FIND. They gave considerable thought to giving it a 4 star. I agree with the reviewer for the most part and think a 3 1/2 star is a fair rating for this product. I would not use nor would use any other 1, 2 or 3 star products.
> 
> Dog Food Reviews - Earthborn Holistic Puppy Vantage - Powered by ReviewPost


You're entitled to your opinion as am I. Maybe try a bag and report back, see how it goes. Possibly some purified water on the side for good measure.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Like I said and I'll say it again *"""I DO NOT FEED MY DOGS ONE STAR FOOD""".* If it's not at least a 4 star food, I would not feed him that level of food. I no doubt believe this guy...


William Russell says: 
January 3, 2009 at 6:46 am
Abady is not a food I’d give to my dogs. 

Years ago, I bought a top-of-the-line (bloodline-wise) puppy and ‘had’ to buy 60# of Abady with him. The pup was way too thin and refused his food (Abady and cooked ground beef) as in the diet sent by his breeder. I tried my other dogs on a little of the Abady and they immediately dialed the Dog Abuse Hotline. 

I put the pup on Canidae which he devoured. I dumped the $120 worth of Abady at the far end of my pasture, in case any starving ‘critter’ needed food and it sat there FOR YEARS, forming a concrete-like mound. I had to chop it up with a pitchfork and rake and spread it around before it finally biodegraded. NOTHING would eat it and my area abounds in raccoons who will eat anything. Except Abady.

True story.


----------



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

GermanSheperdlover said:


> Like I said and I'll say it again *"""I DO NOT FEED MY DOGS ONE STAR FOOD""".* If it's not at least a 4 star food, I would not feed him that level of food. I no doubt believe this guy...
> 
> 
> William Russell says:
> ...


Why are you bringing up a food other than what you first asked about? This is not a thread where I or anyone else brought up the topic of Abady feeds. It would be nice if people could try to stay on topic.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I made this thread about Earthborn, not GermanSheperdLover. I was just curious to hear others' thoughts, that's all. And thanks to everyone for sharing!!...:smile:


----------



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

malluver1005 said:


> I made this thread about Earthborn, not GermanSheperdLover. I was just curious to hear others' thoughts, that's all. And thanks to everyone for sharing!!...:smile:


Yes, my mistake. I'm sorry some feel the need to interject their thoughts about my food of choice in a thread that has absolutely nothing to do with another company.


----------

